# Training hounds



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

Post your bear training pics


----------



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

Bears in the tree or on the ground


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Only made it out one morning so far, we treed a small boar.


----------



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

put this little bore up Sunday


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Had a nice race before the rain set in today.










Even had my two favorite dog handlers stop by for a bit.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

srconnell22 said:


> Had a nice race before the rain set in today.
> 
> View attachment 220072
> 
> ...


Kid and hounds, don't get any better than that.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't wait to hear those hounds again!!!!

Those are some lucky boys!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

A healthy ADDICTION.... No place I'd rather be....


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it's time to start looking at some new country and different bear... time for something different. 

Treed two more today, a decent boar and a small sow.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

head over to range 40 on the Crawford and Otsego line. I have come across several bear over there lately.


----------



## cat-hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice! How bout a few pics of your hounds!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

cat-hunter said:


> Nice! How bout a few pics of your hounds!


I am terrible at taking pictures of the dogs when I get to the tree. I'm usually trying to tie all the dogs up, and make sure everything is under control before I worry about any pictures. I normally take one or two pictures of the bear and go to working on praising up and training puppies.

Some others I hunt with usually have much better pictures of all the dogs in the group.

Here are a couple of mine, Elvis & Seger









This is my 9 month old pup, Cash, enjoying a nice game of peek-a-boo.
Disclaimer: Cash was tied to a tree, so there was no risk of harm to him or the bear in this case.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Got a decent boar to climb Saturday morning. Great run and got some nice training in on the young dogs. Love this stuff. This is my Red dog.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like trespassing season has started.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

Looks like trespassing season has started. C'mon That is soooo uncalled for. Go crawl under a rock


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Beartreed said:


> Looks like trespassing season has started. C'mon That is soooo uncalled for. Go crawl under a rock


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

grapestomper said:


> Looks like trespassing season has started.


shoo.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

View attachment 221795

Nice one this morning
View attachment 221796

Check out his hair on his rump and hind legs
View attachment 221797

Best dog I have ever owned. Gonna miss him someday.
View attachment 221798

The next good one I think
View attachment 221799


----------



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice looking plott dog


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Made it out Sunday morning for a bit. 
View attachment 222153


My 10 month old, Cash. 
View attachment 222155


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Treed my first bear ever with just our two hounds! No pics of hound this dude didn't want to stay in the tree long continuously bailed when we'd get close. Had two great days running saw bears multiple times. Dogs are really starting to come into it. Makes you feel good when all the time and energy spent comes together. Couldn't have done it with out some help of some other good houndsmen showing me the ropes. Still learning and got a ways to go but great weekend in Northern MI!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Treed my first bear ever with just our two hounds! No pics of hound this dude didn't want to stay in the tree long continuously bailed when we'd get close. Had two great days running saw bears multiple times. Dogs are really starting to come into it. Makes you feel good when all the time and energy spent comes together. Couldn't have done it with out some help of some other good houndsmen showing me the ropes. Still learning and got a ways to go but great weekend in Northern MI!


Couldn't be more happy for you. Rest those dogs up a few days and get back after them!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Went on a short race on a wormburner Saturday with the in-laws. Hoped to get some pics to share but he never treed. The new pups gave him heck, they just ran out of gas.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Scottygvsu said:


> Went on a short race on a wormburner Saturday with the in-laws. Hoped to get some pics to share but he never treed. The new pups gave him heck, they just ran out of gas.


They don't have to be treed or caught to take pictures. I appreciate a picture of a box full of tired dogs as much as a picture of a bear in a tree.


----------



## BFET529 (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone been out? Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

View attachment 223170

OK. Here you go. Last Wednesday. Pretty sure it is a sow. See how the head seems more feminine.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

View attachment 223432

What I thought was a cool pic from this morning. It's a young boar that gave us quite a run


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a very nice pic.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Ran this bear last Sunday... Couldn't keep it in the tree long enough for a tree picture.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a good bear!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Scronnell says he likes a picture of worn out box of dogs as much as a tree. This guy put a whoopin on us Saturday. Got great cut after great cut and could not put him up. When I checked the track I expected to see a Nike Swoosh each time. Fun day in the bear woods.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

We were outrun in a big swamp Saturday also. Days like that make me reflect on the comments like " That hound hunting isn't fair-all you do is sit in the truck and wait for the dogs to tree the bear"


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Beartreed said:


> We were outrun in a big swamp Saturday also. Days like that make me reflect on the comments like " That hound hunting isn't fair-all you do is sit in the truck and wait for the dogs to tree the bear"


One that always kills me is how "EASY" it is.... LOL.... I'm finding out first hand how easy training a pack of bear hounds is. Been some times I felt like I was banging my head on the trees I was driving by then some times it all seems worth it. The last word I'd ever use to describe it is "EASY"


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Went on a short one Sunday. If you zoom in and tilt your head just right, you can kinda make out a black blob. I was tryin to help wrangle hounds and get a pic at the same time.
View attachment 224236


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Scronnell says he likes a picture of worn out box of dogs as much as a tree. This guy put a whoopin on us Saturday. Got great cut after great cut and could not put him up. When I checked the track I expected to see a Nike Swoosh each time. Fun day in the bear woods.


If it makes you feel any better the bear does look a little foot sore in that picture. lol


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

if you look close he was just getting ready to thumb his nose at us as he went by

Gary


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

View attachment 225769
This is a pic taken from a video we made last week. I can't figure out how to post the video. The next two pics are the same bear after we treed it
View attachment 225770


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like you had a nice day for it.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Beartreed said:


> View attachment 225769
> This is a pic taken from a video we made last week. I can't figure out how to post the video. The next two pics are the same bear after we treed it
> View attachment 225770


Gary was at my house later that day... Said all of that and he didn't get a good picture of the bear! Lol


----------

